# My 1940 Airider came in today



## Robertriley (May 10, 2017)

Only a few tiny scratches and dings after a 3000 mile trip.  It looks great and I'm putting it together right now.  
Great Original Paint
Decent Chrome
Flawless Good Year Double Eagle Tires
100% Complete


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2017)

@HANDLE BAR HORDER


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 10, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> @HANDLE BAR HORDER



a ya that thing is bad a$$ nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave K (May 10, 2017)

Wow that is some clean OG paint!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2017)

Is that thing freakin' NOS???:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## rollfaster (May 10, 2017)

Remarkable OG condition!!!


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Is that thing freakin' NOS???:eek::eek::eek:



it sure is


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2017)

The springs are kind of weird.  Anyone ever seen the flat springs?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> The springs are kind of weird.  Anyone ever seen the flat springs?
> View attachment 464574



Cheapie saddle. The cups are meant to mimic the look of a long spring chassis.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 10, 2017)

Nos!!!! Great bike!! Congrats!!


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Cheapie saddle. The cups are meant to mimic the look of a long spring chassis.



That makes sense since it wasn't a high end bike


----------



## npence (May 10, 2017)

Looks to be the same seat used on 41 Dayton big tanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kato (May 10, 2017)

Just plain WOWWWWW !!!


----------



## Buckeye17 (May 11, 2017)

Great OG paint!!  Very nice


----------



## Robertriley (May 11, 2017)

I took it for a spin.....unbelievable


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2017)

Congrats Chris, you finally got a good one. Now try & keep it for more than a month.

Edit: AND DON'T PAINT IT!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 11, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I took it for a spin.....unbelievable




Bearings, cones, races etc prolly like new, if the exterior condition is any indication.


----------



## Robertriley (May 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Congrats Chris, you finally got a good one. Now try & keep it for more than a month.
> 
> Edit: AND DON'T PAINT IT!



Too late, I just striped it and now painting it black with flames


----------



## rustjunkie (May 11, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Too late....




just touched up the scratches a lil eh?


----------



## Robertriley (May 11, 2017)

@rustjunkie


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2017)

I'm not really a big fan of these tanks, but that tank graphic is just off the charts COOL!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (May 11, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Only a few tiny scratches and dings after a 3000 mile trip.  It looks great and I'm putting it together right now.
> Great Original Paint
> Decent Chrome
> Flawless Good Year Double Eagle Tires
> ...




Nice!, Another time capsule found.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 12, 2017)

Wow man, nice condition bike right there! You're right, it would look much better flat black with some flames...


----------



## mfhemi1969 (May 12, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Only a few tiny scratches and dings after a 3000 mile trip.  It looks great and I'm putting it together right now.
> Great Original Paint
> Decent Chrome
> Flawless Good Year Double Eagle Tires
> ...



Incredible condition, You are one lucky guy to find this one. Congrats....


----------



## bobcycles (May 13, 2017)

I was sitting right next to that beast at Copake .... the bike came up late in the auction...
which often means "deal time".... I bid fairly strong on it...but there was indeeeeeed
some interest in the shiny red bicycle!


----------



## Robertriley (May 13, 2017)

Thanks for passing Bob.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2017)

..


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Since it looks like we're gonna make this ride, any interest in a theme?



Who said anything about a ride?
When and where?


----------



## Awhipple (May 14, 2017)

Great paint and a cool bike!


----------

